# Hellraiser



## Zepp88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes.

I bought 1 and 2 and watched them over the weekend and they were good, but insanely confusing, and now I feel like I've found something else to completely go nerdy over...

Who else likes/even vaguely understands all the concepts of these movies?

[action=Mike] wants to buy a working puzzle box replica but they're like $400[/action]

Also, saw the Halloween remake and it was just awesome, Rob Zombie did an excellent job!


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Sep 4, 2007)

The Hellraisers kick arse! My fave is #2 Hellbound, I love it when they enter the other dimension. I heartily recommend you continue with the series, the third one is where it goes mainstream and gets all Hollywood but at least you're given some of Pinhead's history. #4 is a great explanation of the general story, but apparently from #5 it gets gradually worse. I've only seen up to #5.

Wasn't there talk of a remake of the first one?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 4, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the movies section Mike....  
































Wiking.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 4, 2007)

I LOVE these films!!!

Out of the ones I've seen...

Hellraiser; indisuputed classic. Try reading the original novel 'The Hellbound Heart' if you want a slightly different perspective on the story.
Hellraiser 2; just as good as the first.
Hellraiser 3; pretty mindless in comparison, but fairly entertaining.
Hellraiser 4; better, but still a bit too 'Hollywood'.
Hellraiser 5; insanely underrated by absolutely everyone.
Hellraiser 6; pointless rehash of five.

Clive Barker's got a new Hellraiser novel, 'The Scarlet Gospels' coming out, where Pinhead is apparently going to get killed off, as Clive Barker's sick of the recent interpretations of him. Apparently it's going to explore the nature of Hell in a lot more detail, and will ignore all the events that came after the original novel/film.
The origins/nature of the Cenobites are pretty vague in the first two films, so there're quite a few differing interpretations in the spin-off media. There're some interesting stories in the comics if you're interested...


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oops, sorry, mods! Move this bitch!


And yeah, I read today that Clive was writing a remake.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 4, 2007)

I really like Clive Barkers style. I have his book The Theif Of Always and it has always been a favorite...now this inspires me to get into more of his work


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 4, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Oops, sorry, mods! Move this bitch!



Ask, and ye shall...


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Ask, and ye shall...



Thanks man


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 4, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I really like Clive Barkers style. I have his book The Theif Of Always and it has always been a favorite...now this inspires me to get into more of his work



If you haven't got it, check out 'Weaveworld'...


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 4, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> If you haven't got it, check out 'Weaveworld'...



I think a trip to the local Borders is in order. I haven't had a good book since I stopped halfway through the "Area 51" series.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Sep 5, 2007)

Hellraiser 1 & 2 are two of my favorite horror movies ever. Part 2 is especially cool though and has killer make-up effects. The mattress scene near the beginning still disturbs me a little bit, particularly if you see the unrated version. Gruesome. No other movie has more interesting and twisted evil characters either. I'm not sure how I feel about the remake, but since Clive is involved it should hold good potential. 

I've really been wondering what's going on with the Abarat movie. It seems like it could be quite cool. I have not read it, but from what I understand the main villain has a sort of liquid mask around the lower half of his face where he breathes in the nightmares of children, or something? Fun stuff! 

Scott


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 5, 2007)

NemesisTheory said:


> I've really been wondering what's going on with the Abarat movie. It seems like it could be quite cool. I have not read it, but from what I understand the main villain has a sort of liquid mask around the lower half of his face where he breathes in the nightmares of children, or something? Fun stuff!
> 
> Scott



That would be Christopher Carrion...

I'm not sure what's happenning with the Abarat film. It could be they want to wait until he's written the whole series before they begin filming.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2007)

I picked up Weaveworld.

It's not bad so far, seems like it takes a while until it really gets into the story.


----------



## Naren (Sep 5, 2007)

I've seen Hellraiser 1, 2, and 3. I didn't think 3 was very good, but 1 and 2 were really interesting and entertaining. I think I probably liked Hellraiser 2 the best.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I picked up Weaveworld.
> 
> It's not bad so far, seems like it takes a while until it really gets into the story.



Trust me...stick with it and you won't regret it!


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Trust me...stick with it and you won't regret it!



Well, I love clives style of horror. Even "The Thief Of Always" supposed to be a childrens book, is horrific and creepy


----------



## amonb (Sep 5, 2007)

And here I was thinking this might be a Schecter thread...

I have seen the first one, and the one with Craig Sheaffer in it (Not Nighbreed, he was in a Hellraiser as well). Whichever that one is...it was terrible) but have the second one here to go. 

Another good couple to read is the Great And Secret Show and it's sequel, Imajica. After those I kind of drifted away from him tho. The first one I read was Cabal (filmed as Nightbreed) and I just LOVED the intensity of it. It's short, but gory and fast.

For Barker fans, have a look at my avatar


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah I noticed your badass avatar! 

You know you can buy replicas of those?


----------



## amonb (Sep 6, 2007)

One on ebay:
OFFICIAL HELLRAISER MYSTERY BOX - (eBay item 140154492708 end time Sep-08-07 18:47:08 PDT)

The company that used to make 'em, Screamin' Products, went out of business. I am not sure where to find an awesome bronze replica tho...that would be the shit.

Another can be bought here:

Movie Memorabilia Specialists - The Monster Company - Hellraiser Puzzle Box Lament Configuration With Bronze Finish


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hellraiser Puzzle Box Sales and Gallery. Lament Configuration Movable working puzzle boxes. Unique Versions of Philip LeMarchand Lament Configuration

They make some nice ones.


They have one that can be reconfigured into the shape that "summons" the Cenobites, but it's like 400 bucks


----------



## amonb (Sep 6, 2007)

Dude that is some serious cash for a mahogany box.... but DAMN I WANT!


----------

